# EO uses



## Sondra

A Few Essential Oils 
Chamomile, German 
Calming, eases headache & insomnia. Anti inflammatory 

Basil 
Muscle relaxant, soothing agent. 

Lavender, Bulgarian 
Healing for external skin conditions plus deep wounds & burns. The aroma is found to be calming. 

Cypress 
Used for respiratory and circulatory systems. 
Astringent. Antiseptic. 

Frankincense 
Aroma is good for the respiratory system as well as used externally for skin care. Eucalyptus (Organic) 
Good for your respiratory system. Especially good for sinus infections. 

Eucalyptus (Lemon) 
Bug repellent. Calming. Anti hypertensive. 

Clove Bud 
Antiseptic, pain-killing. 

Clary Sage 
Good for aging skin and wrinkles. The scent is used to reduce tension and depression. Astringent. 
Eucalyptus 
Good for colds, flu, infected sinuses, and bacterial inflammation of the skin. 

Cinnamon Leaf 
Works against viruses and kills head lice. 
Antiseptic. 

Chamomile, Roman 
Calming, ease headaches & insomnia and is an Anti inflammatory. 

Cedar wood 
Good Aroma Therapy for the respiratory system. 

Bergamot 
Used for acne & other skin break outs. Antiseptic. 

Patchouli 
The aromas ease depression. It treats dry skin. 

Rosemary 
Used for arthritis and headache. Kills lice and scabies. 

Rose Geranium 
It is regenerative, so is good for wrinkles and it helps heal skin after plastic surgery. 

Vetiver (Organic) 
Said to ease arthritis pain and dry skin. The aromas calm and comfort. 

Sandalwood 
The scent eases bronchitis. It assists in meditation. Moisturizes and soothes skin. 

Palmarosa 
It helps regenerate skin on a cellular level so it is good. for acne, dry skin, wrinkles. Soothing. 

Peppermint 
The aromas can decongest your head and soothe sinus headaches. Antiseptic 

Myrrh 
A skin rejuvenator. The aroma aids in soothing the emotions. Anti inflammatory. 

Lemon grass 
The scent is used for sedating nerves and soothing headaches. Antiseptic, antibacterial, anti fungal 

Orange, California 
The aroma used as an antidepressant, nerve relaxant and has a sedative effect. Disinfectant. 

Mandarin Orange 
Soothing scent, good when inhaled. 

Spearmint 
soothing and good for headaches. 

Tea Tree 
For wounds, cuts, sunburn, bug bites. Anti-bacterial 

Ylang Ylang 
Aroma works as an antidepressant and stress reducer.


----------



## Sondra

Some of my Favorite One's to mix half and half are Lavender with Orange, Spearmint with Eucalyptus, and Patchouli and orange, Also love love love Lavender Peppermint and Rosemary mixed 3 :2: 1 ounce you have to play around and see what smells good to you. People are always mixing Sandalwood and ylang ylang, must be popular! and I think from this list I'm going to try Clary sage, and rose geranium can't hurt! Lavender probably goes with everything. I did try lavender patchouli oakmoss and rose geranium once and hated it!! smelled great till it aged. 
chamomile is great for a Rosecea face bar. I cn' afford the EO so mine is ground dried chamomile out of my herb garden..
_________________
SherrieC 
http://www.bryrpatch.com/ soap, herbs, reg saanens & Nubians. 
[email protected]

Back to top

Karen Urbanovsky

Joined: 21 Aug 2007
Posts: 102
Location: East Texas
Posted: Sat Oct 13, 2007 8:26 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bry Patch... I was wondering how to use straight EO for medicinal purposes for myself... 
Like headaches, or burns, bug bites.etc.... what is good to use ? do you just rub them in? or sniff for headaches? OR? 
Just some general know hows.." 
Karen
_________________
Karen Urbanovsky 
http://www.paradiseriver.com/ 
Taking Deposits for 2008 Nubian Kids 
Reg Paint/Quarter Horses 
Reg Brangus Cattle/commercial herd 
Reg Nubian Goats 
When you are down to nothing, God is up to something!

Back to top

Sondra

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 3388
Location: Azle, TX
Posted: Sun Oct 14, 2007 6:21 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

any of the EO in my opinion should be mixed with a little oil for most uses. Now I use tea tree oil straight but it can cause a rash etc. if you put it right under your nose.straigth so mixing with a healing butter is better Eucalypsus I mix with other EO's /witchhazel /vingar and water for a spray to use for mosquitos
_________________
Sondra Peterson 
A2Z Dairy Goats 
Azle, TX 
Nubian/Mini LaMancha/ND/LaMancha 
[email protected] 
817 270 8528 
A sign for all your needs.

Back to top

Bryr Patch

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 667
Location: N.E. Indiana
Posted: Sun Oct 14, 2007 7:09 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh Karen you have to be specific with me I have too much Rattling around up there

I use Lavender directly on the skin for burns , not where the skin is Broken open, but on any blistered or red burn. 
Lavender applied a drop on each Temple then rub accross the forehead with sweeping strokes to ease a headache, I do this one a lot for myself and the hubby. 
Lavender mixed in with Caster Oil and used as a gentle rub in on very Painful back muscles. When I first started driving school bus daily I tested this one It makes a huge difference. I have Fibromyalgia, so Muscle pain and Headaches plague me daily.

Tea tree is one that should be used in a carrier oil, unless you are trying to Kill skin tags, moles , fungus,

We use Infused Jewelweed oil for bug bites stops itch on contact!

Peppermint I use on my Wrist during a headache so I can lift my wrist and sniff, that plus the lavender does the trick . Also why I make the lave, mint, rosemary soap It releives my headaches as well. 
If you are going to use something on your face, such as Clary Sage, or bergamot you should use a carrier oil.

Carrier oil, such as Olive oil, Almond oil, (I'll list others here later) : )

Rosemary would be a good one to put on Castor oil, or in Emu oil with MSM for arthritis. of course that's what they put in Bengay! : )

for sinus infections, you should place the EO your using on a muslim cloth for sniffing, or in a vapor.

Clary Sage of course is for Eye washing. 
more to follow 
SherrieC
_________________
SherrieC 
http://www.bryrpatch.com/ soap, herbs, reg saanens & Nubians. 
[email protected]

Back to top

Karen Urbanovsky

Joined: 21 Aug 2007
Posts: 102
Location: East Texas
Posted: Sun Oct 14, 2007 10:07 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bry patch.. I also am plagues with serious fibromyalgia.. bad migraines,amoung other serious neurological problems.. 2 back surgerys etc.... so if there is ANY help in some of these goodies.. I will try anything!! 
Thank you for all things turning in your head right now!! LOL 
Karen
_________________
Karen Urbanovsky 
http://www.paradiseriver.com/ 
Taking Deposits for 2008 Nubian Kids 
Reg Paint/Quarter Horses 
Reg Brangus Cattle/commercial herd 
Reg Nubian Goats 
When you are down to nothing, God is up to something!

Back to top

SherylD

Joined: 29 Sep 2007
Posts: 56
Location: Weatherford, Texas
Posted: Sun Oct 14, 2007 10:08 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok. What is MSM

SherylD
_________________
http://www.sew-it-alls.com/

Nubians, Aplines & Experimentals -And one Saanen Do just in from Ohio

"Yes, I am a dreamer. For a dreamer is one who can only find his way by moonlight and his punishment is that he sees the dawn before the rest of the world." - Oscar Wilde

Back to top

Sondra

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 3388
Location: Azle, TX
Posted: Sun Oct 14, 2007 11:41 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MSM is not an EO 
http://altmedicine.about.com/cs/herbsvitaminsad/a/MSM.htm
_________________
Sondra Peterson 
A2Z Dairy Goats 
Azle, TX 
Nubian/Mini LaMancha/ND/LaMancha 
[email protected] 
817 270 8528 
A sign for all your needs.

Back to top

SherylD

Joined: 29 Sep 2007
Posts: 56
Location: Weatherford, Texas
Posted: Sun Oct 14, 2007 3:42 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you Sondra. Have you used it? Does anyone know if it works on joints like it says??? I have terrible knee pain. It has really gotten be down the last two weeks and I really have a lotta stuff to get done. ( like no one else does.....)

SherylD
_________________
http://www.sew-it-alls.com/

Nubians, Aplines & Experimentals -And one Saanen Do just in from Ohio

"Yes, I am a dreamer. For a dreamer is one who can only find his way by moonlight and his punishment is that he sees the dawn before the rest of the world." - Oscar Wilde

Back to top

Sondra

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 3388
Location: Azle, TX
Posted: Sun Oct 14, 2007 3:57 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sheri will send you a pm as MSM is not an EO.


----------



## Sheryl

Hey, Sherri C, I just noticed you grow your own herbs. Me too. I haven't figured out howto PM here. If you know how, tell me, I'll PM you about herb growing 

Sheryl


----------



## SherrieC

Well, I just returned from the 3 day farmers market and am Bushed!! I haven't had time to figure out anything at all on here : ) 
bryrPatch Herbs, Nubians, Saanens, Indiana
SherrieC


----------



## KUrby

I am using eucalyptus and Jojoba for bug bites now and it's doing the trick pretty good. Keeping the redness down and swelling too.. Itch is almost non existant.. k


----------



## Guest

I started making soap just this year and hope to have a better year next year. My friend got interested in it so when we got the milk we started playing around with scents of oil and came up with a pretty good manly soap , has cypress, Balsam fir, and cedarwood oils. Natural herbs were nettle and sage. I love it! Also came up with Ginger, Chamomile. yum.


----------

